# Do You Guys Have Friends Because I don't Read and Answer Please



## LonelyGuy19 (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm almost 20 few more days but I'm not doing anything I just feel like it's nothing special.
well I got no friends, no girlfriend never had one so I can't like go out like what I'm I gonna do.
so do you guys have friends or not?
I feel pretty lonely 
all I do is school, Work, Gym.
I'm not even excited about birthday are you guys like that.
now my parents aren't strict but lets say I wanna go out they have to ask the 5W's where, when, why, who, what it's funny isn't it.
so as you can see sad life.


----------



## JeruHendrix (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm in a similar boat. Age 19, no friends, and I live out in the boonies. I never leave the house, save for doctor's appointments. I always feel like such a loser and a burden on those in my family who try to help me. I don't even have school or work, so consider yourself lucky. As for your parents. I'd say just defy them. You don't have to disrespect them, but maybe just live a little.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I can't help you because I don't even have friends.


----------



## That Adelaide Kid (Dec 15, 2013)

I've noticed that people i thought were friends have stopped contacting me due to how anti social i have become. i have lots of online gamer friends from different parts of my country if that counts? hahah


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Sad life when you get to 26 and have no hope at any of that. I'm going to have so much fun bleeding out on my birthday.


----------



## That Adelaide Kid (Dec 15, 2013)

minimized said:


> Sad life when you get to 26 and have no hope at any of that. I'm going to have so much fun bleeding out on my birthday.


There is always a hope mate.:yes


----------



## spand (May 21, 2014)

My relationships are cyclic. I don't hang out with people because I've been ****ted on in' friendships'. I get lonely, then I start hanging out until something uncomfortable/bad happens. I resort to my shell. And the cycle repeats. I have some friendships, but I'm not close to anyone. I feel like if I get close to someone, it'll backfire like it has before.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

That Adelaide Kid said:


> There is always a hope mate.:yes


Where is it? Because I'm staring into the abyss and can see no alternative.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I don't have any friends anymore either. I used to have a couple of close friends but some of them I found out were not so good of friends and others we just drifted apart somehow.

Sad thing is I don't think my SA was really the cause of losing most of those friends.

Anyway, I wish you an early Happy Birthday, LonelyGuy.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I've developed a pretty wide variety of acquaintances lately. There are people I can text anytime and go hang out with them, but I never do. I have a really bad habit of not really allowing myself to get too close to people, so friendships never really progress much with me. I sometimes fear that people will see holes or weaknesses in me, so I try to be a mystery to them.

My girlfriend is the only one I feel safe being completely open with and to be honest, I'm content with only having that kind of connection with her instead of having close friendships.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

for my 21st birthday I worked I dont care much for birthdays it just another day I have not had a friend since 2008 all my life is work and home


----------



## Nanuki (Dec 1, 2013)

.


----------



## ItsNotSafeHere (May 26, 2014)

I'm 14 and I have a couple of friends which i made when i was younger and was only shy, though one of them was going to stop being friends with me because of my social anxiety as she didn't understand it. 
As for birthdays, well mine is coming up soon and I can't wait! I guess it's different when you are younger though. Although when I was younger my sister used to make me cry on my birthday so that wasn't fun, but i guess it's better when you have friends.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I have 1 friend that I see every few months or so. I consider her my best friend.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I have some online friends I met on WoW. I am also friends with a lot of my family members.

I have zero real life friends that aren't family. I really want to make friends with people at my school who are going through the same things as me. I am extremely lonely. At least I have someone though.


----------



## QuitSweatinMe (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm afraid that the people I consider friends don't like me as much as I like them. But I try to keep in mind that "company is company." I just need to stay occupied or I'll start thinking bad thoughts. And if they really didn't like me, they wouldn't hang out with me.

And I honestly think that it's good you have a routine and that you're going to school AND the gym. I've just started making the gym a routine [the past 2 days ] and it feels good because just imagine, when you do start going out and partying, you'll have a hot body and ppl will admire you for having your priorities set and stable.


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

I have friends and people I can hang out with at school but I don't know if I can really consider them my friends... maybe school friends, because I never hang out with any of them out of school. I know if I asked them, I could, but I'd be too anxious and wouldn't know what to say. :sigh


----------



## Princess Gustopher (May 28, 2014)

I have a lot of friends online but when it comes to RL I've got maybe three friends who actually talk to me and out of those three only two come visit me once in a while. They don't talk to me much though so I hide out on the internet to talk to my online friends =X.


----------



## AwkwardGirl13 (May 6, 2014)

LonelyGuy19 said:


> I'm almost 20 few more days but I'm not doing anything I just feel like it's nothing special.
> well I got no friends, no girlfriend never had one so I can't like go out like what I'm I gonna do.
> so do you guys have friends or not?
> I feel pretty lonely
> ...


well I had no friends before but then I met my bestfriend who broke me out of my shell.. she made me more open but I am still reserved, I was really worse before.. because of her I have some close friends.. I just think you need to find the right kind of people or friends.. out there there are people who would really care and wouldn't leave you.. you just got to be open and try to be yourself.. you might lose some but it doesnt mean its over.. its kind of a trial and error thing.. it would be hard but it would be worth it when you find the right kind of friends.. you just have to try..


----------



## CubeGlow (Feb 27, 2014)

JeruHendrix said:


> I'm in a similar boat. Age 19, no friends, and I live out in the boonies. I never leave the house, save for doctor's appointments. I always feel like such a loser and a burden on those in my family who try to help me. I don't even have school or work, so consider yourself lucky. As for your parents. I'd say just defy them. You don't have to disrespect them, but maybe just live a little.


Dude I can relate with that. Only recently have i started going to school (college).Im only taking like 1 class thou. I still have no job. I was in my room for like 3 years. I have improved thou.


----------



## lonelyalways (Jun 19, 2012)

I have no friends either. My birthday was last month. Forget friends. I didn't even get birthday wishes from all of my siblings.


----------



## Todd99 (Nov 15, 2012)

Nope. I have 0 friends and I haven't had any since like 10 years ago when I was in middle school.


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm like from the future 20 years older than you guys. No friends, no gf.
Friends, real friends = some form of social power influence. Severe SA guys
can have none and may never develop competitively enough.

No social social influence skill = never having a gf.

"I don't want your future!"; well said. It's a living horror, my life is. 
The only caveat if it's worth anything sharing my predicament is that I'm not confined to an asylum or a retard halfway house at the moment. 
Otherwise, often wishing I was dead, or never existed.


----------



## CQcumber (May 3, 2014)

I've been friendless for years and it's really depressing.


----------



## km754 (May 31, 2014)

minimized said:


> Sad life when you get to 26 and have no hope at any of that. I'm going to have so much fun bleeding out on my birthday.


I hear you on that. Just turned 26 recently. I got a happy birthday from one friend so that was nice, but spent the day/night alone. I was all excited because my work makes a big deal about people's birthdays. They forgot about mine ...


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Honestly I only have one good friend. I don't talk to the others that much anymore they don't give a s*** about me and once my only good friend moves out he'll forget about me too. :/

So i'll be in the same boat soon for sure...:/

And for birthdays, i'm only excited about the money I get so I can buy more video games and stay the **** out of society.


----------



## GhostShadow (Jun 10, 2014)

LonelyGuy19 said:


> I'm almost 20 few more days but I'm not doing anything I just feel like it's nothing special.
> well I got no friends, no girlfriend never had one so I can't like go out like what I'm I gonna do.
> so do you guys have friends or not?
> I feel pretty lonely
> ...


I don't have any friends. I only know three people on the face of the Earth and two of them are my immediate family. I've always been an introvert and I've never liked being around strangers, not even when I was a little kid. I've never cared about my birthday. I've never cared about any holidays either. I was a loner for many years but for about the past 2 years I think I'm starting to want to be a worthy and valued member of a small group of people I like interacting with that I trust. I hope I turn into a 100% loner again because I've always said "Thank goodness I don't want any friends or a boyfriend because if I wanted those things I'd be sad all the time." And I guess the universe took that as bragging or something because now I think I actually do want to belong somewhere and perhaps have someone who finds me, you know, good things.


----------

